
Show HN: Trackerjacker – Map and track wifi networks you're not connected to - calebm
https://github.com/calebmadrigal/trackerjacker
======
calebm
trackerjacker also provides a simple python plugin system that makes it
trivial to extend to do all sorts of interesting things (e.g. to look for
anomalous wifi devices). One of my original use-cases was to trigger my sirens
if a security camera detected motion (based on a data thresholds that
uploading a video triggers).

I demoed this at Thotcon and DEFCON this year and will be demoing it at
Derbycon in October.

~~~
dsl
Have you looked at MAC randomization filtering at all? It should be easy to
filter based on probe vs established.

~~~
calebm
Just lightly. Seems difficult to detect for sure, but probabilistically some
insights could be gained.

------
Hysterisis
That’s pretty sweet. I’m tempted to build some kind of Android UI wrapper for
it.

------
soared
What is your opinion on the morality of running this, compared to the morality
of data collection by a small blog for advertising and analytics?

~~~
calebm
Like almost everything in life, it depends on your intentions.

~~~
maerF0x0
like the ends justifies the means?

~~~
calebm
More like the context determines if something is evil or not. For example, if
I'm listening for drones flying around my house so I can deauth them to
prevent them from spying on me, I would say that is justified, but if I
monitor people to determine when they are home so I know when to break into
their house, that would most likely be a bad usage.

------
trumped
Could an esp8266 be used for this purpose? the last 2 boards that I ordered
are defective and can't test it...

------
tomlock
Saw your first presentation at DEFCON! Great job - will definitely use this
when I get back to Australia.

~~~
calebm
Thanks!

------
kiddico
Man this is cool... I have no reasonable use case for it, but I might just
make one up.

------
montecarl
I'm trying to use this, but I cannot get it to see anything by following the
examples. Will this work with any wifi card on linux or only with certain
ones? Perhaps not all cards support monitor mode? I have an Intel 7260 card.

~~~
calebm
Not all cards support monitor mode. I have some recommended cards at the
bottom of the README.md file.

------
jbuzbee
Just tried with a Raspberry Pi 0 - No luck.

"SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported"

On the roadmap, or is this just a driver issue?

~~~
akerl_
What wifi dongle are you using?

~~~
jbuzbee
I tried both the built-in wifi and a Realtek dongle

~~~
akerl_
Does the RPi Zero have onboard wifi? (
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-
zero/](https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-zero/) )

It sounds like your realtek dongle may not support monitor mode.

~~~
calebm
The RPi Zero W does ([https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-
zero-w/](https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-zero-w/)). I
haven't tried the Zero W yet, but I have tested the Pi 3.

------
roberdam
Your own Ifttt for Wifi, thanks for sharing!

------
mceoin
What is the social network for wifi routers?

------
seriousaccount1
Awesome! The one thing I’m missing is the current status of the network. It
tracks all the networks and the clients, but I can’t see when the network was
last seen. So if I’m tracking for 30 minutes, I can’t see if a client or
network is still available. Besides that, I love it!

~~~
calebm
Good point, I may add that. One thing to keep in mind though: you can create a
simple plugin to keep as up-to-date on whatever data you care about as you
like. Here's a simple example of a plugin:
[https://github.com/calebmadrigal/trackerjacker/blob/master/p...](https://github.com/calebmadrigal/trackerjacker/blob/master/plugin_examples/count_apples.py)

Note that it's about as simple an interface as possible (e.g. no inheritance).

~~~
seriousaccount1
Thanks! I’ll look into that. I’m not a good programmer, but it looks doable :)

~~~
calebm
Writing a plugin would be a great way to get into programming.

